# Windows 2008 Server on my Lenovo E420s Laptop



## zegddolee (Jan 13, 2013)

I recently installed Windows 2008 Server on my Lenovo E420s Laptop , But am getting an error , there is no network connection, but when I troubleshoot I get this error message "Error Code 10 on Realtek RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168 PCI GiG E Adapter " 
Can anyone tell me what I can do to resolve this problem? Any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Thirumalai (Jan 6, 2013)

Are you trying to connect internet or what? How you are connecting ( LAN cable or Data card)

OR

If not uninstall the network driver, then reboot PC and let 2008 server detect & assign drivers.


----------



## LucaMeredicci (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd go with Thirumalai's second response. Removing the driver with Device Manager then rebooting is probably your best bet.


----------

